# Greetings from Croatia



## ibhr (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

so, as the title says, greets from Croatia! I'm RN and currently getting my BcN at local University. Anyways, I was wondering which title would I'd be granted if I would come to work in the USA in the future.

In Croatia, the education for RN consists of following:
(8 yrs of elementary school and then)
- 4 yrs of Nursing high-school
- 1 yr of practical experience
- State exam in order to get your licence.

In order to become BcN (what I'm currently studying):
- 3 yrs of University college
- 1 yr of practical experience + state exam (if not previously done)

In order to get Masters degree:
(after BcN)
- 2 yrs of University college

Thanks in advance for all your answers!


----------



## ibhr (Sep 5, 2009)

wow, thanks for all the answers... really felt welcome here. 

anyways, i'd delete my thread long time ago, but since i'm unable to i'd like to ask mod if he could do this for me. Thanks in advance and goodbye.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2009)

First of all, we don't delete threads just because you want them deleted.

Secondly, not every thread that gets posted on a forum gets replies.

Thirdly, you have a grand total of two posts here in 3 weeks, both of which are in this thread.  Did you ever stop to consider that if you had been more active here, you might have received more replies?

Finally, did you even consider that maybe nobody here knows the answer to your question?  And that maybe, rather than misleading you or telling you to do your own research, they chose simply not to answer your question.


----------



## Summit (Sep 5, 2009)

No idea. This isn't a nursing forum. It probably depends if your schools program is recognized in the US. Nursing jobs are slow here especially if you don't have experience.

What's EMS like in Croatia?


----------



## Scott33 (Sep 5, 2009)

To the OP.

You are in the wrong forum. Go here for general info...

www.allnurses.com

You may also want to google NCLEX-RN and CGFNS.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2009)

*Apologies for not replying, sorry you felt unwelcome.*

I almost got to "visit" your neighbors in B-H about nineteen years ago ikn an official capacity.

In the U.S. nurses are licensed by state. If you know of a state you are intersted in moving to, contact their board of nursing and ask them.

The U.S. has a long history of not recognizing "foreign" degrees and licenses; many MD's and nurses from other countries like former USSR, Phillipines and other's are working as nurses, lab techs, and entrpeneurs.


----------



## ibhr (Sep 6, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> First of all, we don't delete threads just because you want them deleted.
> 
> Secondly, not every thread that gets posted on a forum gets replies.
> 
> ...



I guess you're absolutely right. I realized that my question was nursing-related, so that is the main reason why I asked for my thread to be deleted. I have no personal satisfaction whether you delete the thread or not, I just wanted you to know that it's ok by me if you do. That was the main reason why I wrote my second post. I didn't need any excuses. If nobody feels like answering or if nobody knows the answer - it's their prerogative not to reply. I've done my research, and it's unimaginably hard to research foreign country's entire educational and health systems. Eventually, I got lost in tons of info and academic titles. 



Summit said:


> No idea. This isn't a nursing forum. It probably depends if your schools program is recognized in the US. Nursing jobs are slow here especially if you don't have experience.
> 
> What's EMS like in Croatia?



Yeah, I guessed so. I only have few yrs of experience at the moment... I was an intern at the cardiology ICU. And EMS in Croatia can be anyone with 4-yrs of nursing highschool, which imo is incredibly stupid and dangerous, but that's the situation at this time. Things will have to change once the country enters the EU, so I'm guessing by the first half of 2010. 



mycrofft said:


> I almost got to "visit" your neighbors in B-H about nineteen years ago ikn an official capacity.
> 
> In the U.S. nurses are licensed by state. If you know of a state you are intersted in moving to, contact their board of nursing and ask them.
> 
> The U.S. has a long history of not recognizing "foreign" degrees and licenses; many MD's and nurses from other countries like former USSR, Phillipines and other's are working as nurses, lab techs, and entrpeneurs.



Nice to hear that  Unfortunatelly, BH has alot of problems with being short-staffed at the moment. Their staff mostly consisnt of highschool nurses, but as I'm familiar - they're really working on it. They also have the only University in the region where BcN's can get their Masters degree.

Anyways, thanks for your replies and cya around!


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2009)

*Very best of luck.*

...........


----------

